# Life lost in hunting accident



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

On Thursday Jan 7th we lost a fellow sportsman and hunter. The hunter was alone hunting rabbits when something went very wrong and he was shot by himself. Deputies said it appeared the man had been hunting when the shotgun he was carrying discharged causing the fatal wound. Kevin was 51 years old and from McComb, Ohio.
Please be careful while in the field.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Very sad. You can never be too careful.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Rip Ohio brother


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my prayers goes out to his family and friends. it just takes a second of carelessness to cause something like this to happen. you can never be to careful when guns are involved.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What a tragedy.
Prayers also to his loved ones.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers for his family. It only takes a second for something bad to happen with a gun...

I remember hunting one day when a briar caught my arm and made the gun flip out of my hand. It flipped in such a way that the butt end hit the ground with the barrel pointed right at me! Luckily, the safety was on and the shock of hitting the ground did not cause the gun to go off! It certainly made me hold the gun tighter after that!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers for the family.


----------

